# SMS works but no notification



## td030981 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey all. I have the galaxy showcase and I am running cm10 nightly (4.1.2) JB. I was getting notifications for my texts but yesterday it stopped. My texts are being received and I can go read them but I don't get a notification any more telling me that I have a text. Missed several texts because I didn't know they had been sent. I checked all my settings and everything is on. Even tried turning off the notification setting under the message app and turning it back on but that didn't help. I downloaded Notifier pro. It works but if I'm not looking at the phone when it goes off I will still be clueless to what was received cause it doesn't stay on the screen. I reloaded the cm10 rom and still the same. I didn't go back stock then reload cm10. Do anyone have any suggestions. It worked fine for months then just stopped.

Sent from my SCH-I500 CM10 nightly (4.1.2) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## td030981 (Sep 4, 2013)

Close tread. I found the problem. Some how the notification box was unchecked. This was under Settings, Apps, Messaging App, and there's a little box there that says "show notifications". Not sure how it got unchecked, but that was the issue. Good for future reference tho lol.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

